# Moving to area of Valencia



## anorman25 (Sep 2, 2012)

After numerous trips and looking through the internet about various places across the globe both me and my wife seem to have settled upon Spain, more specifically Valencia area.
We have seen numerous properties in which we would like to purchase especially in the Lliria area however have yet to decide.
I am hoping to have some input from fellow expats in Spain particularly from Valencia if there is any on here. Just about the ability to purchase property also if people have suffered losing property of any sort to the authorities etc...
We are moving with our children and work shouldn't be a problem as am currently learning but wont be moving until I am fluent with the language.
A reason for moving particularly to this area is the property prices outside of the main cities with also the good links to the main city and airport not too far away.
Also my self I am a keen Martial and Mixed Martial Arts practitioner and compete to good standard domestically in the UK in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and MMA to which I have found a 'good' gym/dojo on the coast of Valencia which is commutable to the properties I have found.
If anyone has any ideas or opinions that will be beneficial to this idea to help make it a reality sooner rather than later it would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks
Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anorman25 said:


> After numerous trips and looking through the internet about various places across the globe both me and my wife seem to have settled upon Spain, more specifically Valencia area.
> We have seen numerous properties in which we would like to purchase especially in the Lliria area however have yet to decide.
> I am hoping to have some input from fellow expats in Spain particularly from Valencia if there is any on here. Just about the ability to purchase property also if people have suffered losing property of any sort to the authorities etc...
> We are moving with our children and work shouldn't be a problem as am currently learning but wont be moving until I am fluent with the language.
> ...


hi

I live about an hour south of Valencia city & there are quite a few of us posting here who live in the comunidad of Valencia

how old are your children? If they are older than 9/10 years of age you'd really need to be seriously considering private International school - they would almost certainly not achieve the level of fluency required to graduate school at 16 in the Spanish system - some do, it's true, including my elder daughter - but many more entering the system at that age really struggle

& speaking of fluency - you say you won't be coming until _you _are fluent in the language - few people living here full time ever achieve fluency - I've been here 9 years & teach Spanish, & speak the language to a high level - but truly fluent? I don't know ..........

& work - even if you _were _a fluent Spanish speaker wouldn't necessarily mean you'd find work - Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

What are you planning to work as? There's very, very little available unless you can do something the Spanish can't do. I'm a qualified English teacher and Spanish-English translator, so had a lot of job options when I arrived, but otherwise I think it would have been almost impossible.


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

we moved over 3 years ago and are an hour and half away towards Alicante but love the area, we have two children and they were 11 and 14 when they come over, I agree with the comments about the fluency of the children, my son went straight to an english school because of his age and achieved fantastic results in all exams (including an A* in Spanish) that saying he has just gone back to england to study music but always says that coming here was the best thing for his education.. my daughter is now 14 and I have made the decision to move her from the spanish school to the english school, although she is a confident spanish speaker her social confidence and self esteem were starting to suffer.. I have just started working in a school teaching english but have done the same as most expats, worked in bars, looked after villas to get accepted... go with your heart, there is work in some areas especially in the summer but you need to be prepared to not set your sights on one thing... it is much harder for men i think, there are again the touriesty jobs like cleaning pools, bar work and gardening, again you need to have a skill that the spanish cannot do.. good luck in whatever you decide... you only have one life so live it


----------



## plf (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the climate like in the Valencia area ? Are the winters milder than other areas ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

plf said:


> What is the climate like in the Valencia area ? Are the winters milder than other areas ?


it depends if you are on the coast or a bit further inland

it's generally pretty mild where I am (she says halfway through October wearing woolly socks!) - but just half an hour or so from me it regularly freezes & snows


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

plf said:


> What is the climate like in the Valencia area ? Are the winters milder than other areas ?


where we are in El Campello, chilly at night and early morning but still in shorts or leggings in the day at the moment, tends to get colder by the end of Nov/Dec when we have to wear a coat (a mac or a thick jumper ) until feb... last year was mild and I never wore a coat all winter although i did have gloves on ..... hope this helps...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

plf said:


> What is the climate like in the Valencia area ? Are the winters milder than other areas ?


I think you need to be more clear as to where about in the Valencian region - it's a VERY large region stretching from below Torrevieja in the South to way north of Peniscola. Consequently, the weather varies enormously from one end to the other and from the coast inland.

Last winter we had -10c (Ontinyent) whilst to the South of Valencia it doesn't go much below 15c (so I'm told).


----------

